# findlay res. 1 & 2



## leroy77

anyone have a ice report on #1 or #2 in findlay. i talked to the bait store in v.b. (lafferty) she was to get wigglers in today. when i used to ice fish them i always tore the perch up using wigglers for bait. i'm just getting back into the hard warter stuff. any info would be great.


----------



## ohiobuck

There was guys on #2 two days ago not sure on the thickness

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ress

Just did a drive by on top of 2. The ice at the end of the launch ramp is under water. Crack along shore line and it looks like where ever a hole was drilled it is wet 20 ft around it. I wonder if the weight of the snow is pushing down on the ice and the water is coming up out of the holes. With the rain coming it will get worse.


----------



## yonderfishin

I was at #2 for a few hours yesterday. Around 10 inches of ice but I could tell it got thinner in a lot of places. I had two holes , jigging a spoon and dropper in one and a teardrop under a float trying waxworms , earthworms , and salmon eggs ( seperately of course ) in the other. No sign of fish at all , nothing. A lot of the ice thickness isnt quality ice , plenty of frozen slush and snow or refreezes , so this rain and warm air might eat it up pretty fast. Hopefully there will be enough left to freeze up good again soon.


----------



## fisherboy

yonderfishin said:


> I was at #2 for a few hours yesterday. Around 10 inches of ice but I could tell it got thinner in a lot of places. I had two holes , jigging a spoon and dropper in one and a teardrop under a float trying waxworms , earthworms , and salmon eggs ( seperately of course ) in the other. No sign of fish at all , nothing. A lot of the ice thickness isnt quality ice , plenty of frozen slush and snow or refreezes , so this rain and warm air might eat it up pretty fast. Hopefully there will be enough left to freeze up good again soon.


Your problem was not using all 3 of the bait at 1 time. lol


----------



## yonderfishin

fisherboy said:


> Your problem was not using all 3 of the bait at 1 time. lol


Haha! Maybe so.

4 or 5 years ago I did ok here with just one hole and earthworms on a teardrop , I usually had 4 or 5 perch , maybe another panfish or two , in just a couple hours , that for me is enough. Now I can sit out there all day and catch nothing but a cold. I used to be able to see plenty of fish swimming around under the ice , now I usually dont see anything. If it werent for the fact that most of the time I cant venture out of findlay I wouldnt even bother trying to fish there.


----------



## leroy77

yonder -- i always fish off co. rd. 207.. parked at the last pull off before the road goes left. head towards the pumphouse 20-30' of water. wigglers were my choice of bait always did good with them. even used perch eyes on jigs and bagged a few walleyes. i never did any good with any other bait for perch. i wish i knew where the crappies stayed. i like them also. was thinking on going to port clinton to fish the marina's for gill and slabs. during the next cold snap.


----------



## yonderfishin

leroy77 said:


> yonder -- i always fish off co. rd. 207.. parked at the last pull off before the road goes left. head towards the pumphouse 20-30' of water. wigglers were my choice of bait always did good with them. even used perch eyes on jigs and bagged a few walleyes. i never did any good with any other bait for perch. i wish i knew where the crappies stayed. i like them also. was thinking on going to port clinton to fish the marina's for gill and slabs. during the next cold snap.



I never knew you could get wigglers around here though I did bring some from another area last year or the year before and tried them with no success. Ive always done ok with just earthworm chunks with a little success with waxworms. Caught a few on perch eyes too. But Im just at the point where Im willing to try almost anything and I know in other bodies of water lots of perch are caught on just a spoon with a red bead. Knowing perch are naturally egg eaters I took some salmon eggs and boiled them briefly so they stayed whole on the hook like people do for whitefish , died them red and stored them in a container with fresh salmon eggs. That may still be a really good bait though I had no takers , since they didnt want worms or even frozen minnows either. I think the perch are few and the schools are small and widely scattered. I dont know where the crappies are either but I have caught a few small ones ice fishing there over the years fishing right over top the submerged christmas trees so they are just probably holding real close to structure and probably in shallow water.


----------



## ohiobuck

Me and two other guys hit Findlay for about two hours today and pulled out a few nice crappie and some big gills and one perch .








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63

A few? Wow. Thats more fish then I have brought out of Findlay in the last few years combined.


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## reshunter

nice, how thick is the ice?


----------



## ress

Nice catch! That had to be fun......


----------



## ohiobuck

The ice was 6-8" yesterday . After today I would use caution around the banks if you can even get out on it . Hopefully we can get back on by Sunday . 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobuck

Just got a report from a buddy that just left the res The ice is around 6" and the shore ice is in bad shape . We need some cold weather before trying to get back on . Stay safe guys 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## leroy77

nice lot of fish.. what were you using for bait? were the crappies near the shore around the trees piles?


----------



## ohiobuck

I was using wax worms and a small jig 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobuck

Nice morning bite on Findlay today and then the wind started. There are some giant gills in there .








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hydrasportbill

what bait did you catch the crappie on/how deep of water? thanks


----------



## ohiobuck

hydrasportbill said:


> what bait did you catch the crappie on/how deep of water? thanks


Wax worms jigs and east side of res 22' . I found some new fish structure that someone must have put in there over the summer from a boat or something

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ALFREDO

Looks like you had a good mornning Tim nice mess of fish there be some good eating. How deep of water were you getting them..?


----------



## ohiobuck

22' in structure someone must have put in there 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63

How was the it getting on? Pretty solid?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobuck

The only place that looked bad yesterday was the boat launch on #2 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter8907

I have always had bad luck at Findlay. I must say you're proving there are actually fish in there! Wish I had your luck. Some very nice fish you have there. Im assuming reservoir 2? I haven't ice fished that one however I am still very new to ice fishing. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobuck

There is a ton of fish in both res # 1 and #2 but they are vary hard to find on the ice and then getting them to hit is another story. The Christmas trees are almost all gone so the fish have changed . You can't just go set over what is left of the xmass trees and expect to catch fish . And if you go there in the middle of the day you are just wasting your time. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter8907

I checked both Findlay reservoirs out. Still sketchy by the boat ramp on 2 but solid everywhere else I saw. 1 was open by the pump house but solid. I didn't get to fish either res but figured I would check them out. My uncle saw a few guys out earlier today. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappiefish

How's the ice at Findlay after this cold snap


----------



## Firefighter8907

Saw guys on Findlay 1 over the past 2 days

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobuck

I haven't been up there since last week. I've been in Michigan fishing the Midwest open . I'm hoping to make it out on Findlay maybe Thursday eve 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Perchy101

My best day ice fishing Findlay was in the middle of the day in the middle of the lake not knowing what the hell I was doing...

We caught dozen or so large white bass........


----------



## Gills63

Im planning on hitting Findlay tomorrow. Anybody have information regarding the ice conditions or what's been working?


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## str8killin27

Was out yesterday about 15" of ice on res 2 but no fish we moved all over the place


----------



## leroy77

i was thinking about going on #2 this saturday. if i can find some bait. there is said to be a bait shop out by the airport here in findlay. anyone know for sure. any bait there??
hoping the gas auger comes in today... too old and thick for the hand auger anymore.. anyone else going saturday????


----------



## Gills63

I believe its maybe on Lima ave. Its to the west as you are headed out of Findlay. Not sure if they are open for ice season.


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ress

Howies Bait is on the left before I 75. It's in a large building with a u shape driveway/parking lot. I don't know if it's open.


----------



## catfish1605

Lafferty's in Van Buren has wax worms and spikes. She sometimes has minnows and wigglers also.


----------



## ress

Give a call first. Lafferty's Bait & Tackle on Twp Rd 218 across from the camp ground.
419-299-3454. Make sure you tip a little....


----------



## leroy77

i stoped at lafferty's and got some wax worms.. she didn't have any wigglers..i used to get them from her 30 years ago. it was the best bait for perch at the res. without them perhaps i'll go to private lake outside tiffin for gills and slabs. anyone tried the res in the past week or so?


----------



## Firefighter8907

Meijer in Findlay has wax worms $1.99

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ress

I have not heard much. Been too cold for me to sit on a bucket, waiting on a little more moderate temps.


----------



## ress

Saw a few shanties on 2 today. I had been on that end of town so went up to check it out. Wind was tough, and me with no shanty. Boy it looked awesome up there.


----------



## kyleandkc

Fished 1 sat morning and no one was out there on 1 or 2. Not a single bite. 18" of ice


----------



## ohiobuck

The fishing on res #2 should be very good this coming week with warm temps if you know where to look 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ress

Good luck!


----------



## cschuller6

Lets us know how you do if u head out there... Please and thank you


----------



## ohiobuck

Just getting started at Findlay #2 I hope keeps up








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cschuller6

Thanks man! Tried to PM u back but said you can't accept anymore messages...

How was the ice? Slushy yet? How many u end up with?


----------



## ohiobuck

7 crappie 3 big gills 4 descent pumpkin seeds and 12" perch. Not a great bite but not bad for a place where the fish are uncatchable 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ress

Yeah their in there but finding them is the key. Care to say what your using for bait? Thanks


----------



## ohiobuck

Small tungsten jigs with maggots 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobuck

Hit Findlay res #2 this Eve marking a lot of big crappie but they were tight lipped the 10 we got were very good size for Findlay








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ress

Saw the shore line was iffy this afternoon on a drive by. How was it, did you have to walk far to find good ice to get on? Thanks


----------



## ohiobuck

Boat ramp was in bad shape today but there are plenty of palaces to get on we just walked the bank until we found a spot with no water 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobuck

Slow bite on #2 this evening but got a nice little mess








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sid.hoover

Any one out today? The ice still looks thick enough. I'm going to try tomorrow. Ill report back if we go through the ice, taking pdf's... Im thinking it might be the last day to go.


----------



## Weekender#1

This is a photo of the Findlay #2 boat ramp taken on 3-14-14. 
There is ice under that water, I think. I saw no one out on either #1 or #2. Party may be over.


----------



## ohiobuck

I thought about trying to get on today but just stayed home and messed with the boat . Might make a few more trips to Michigan before its all over. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

